# Pretty nice digs - 443 Squadron (RCN Fleet Air Arm)



## FSTO (27 Aug 2014)

To be opened in October of this year


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Aug 2014)

Nice indeed.


----------



## Baz (27 Aug 2014)

RCN Fleet Air Arm???

Although I realize that the RCN ignores Naval Air as much as the RCAF does, we don't have a Fleet Air Arm.  443 belongs to 12 Wing, 1CdnAirDiv, RCAF; for better or worse.

... and from a historical perspective, 443 was never a RCN squadron.  The RCN Naval Air Helo squadron was HS-50, which was split into HS-423 (later 423(MH)) and HS-443 (later 443(MH)) in 1974. There was also HU-21 was turned into part of VT-406 in 1972 (later HT-406, then 406 (MOTS)).

Oh, and it wasn't the Fleet Air Arm, that's RN, it was the RCN _Naval_ Air Arm.

Although I would rather be truly Naval Air, we wouldn't be any less screwed as the RCN doesn't understand Naval Air any better than the RCAF, and only really cares about hulls.


----------



## FSTO (27 Aug 2014)

Baz said:
			
		

> RCN Fleet Air Arm???
> 
> Although I realize that the RCN ignores Naval Air as much as the RCAF does, we don't have a Fleet Air Arm.  443 belongs to 12 Wing, 1CdnAirDiv, RCAF; for better or worse.
> 
> ...



RCAF  :evil: :evilrifle: :shooter2: :arid rifleman: :akimbo: :flame: :mg: :rocket: 443 MH Sqn -  :whiteflag:   :shooter: :sniper2: :fifty: RCN


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2014)

Nice spot.  Now in 20 or so years they might have a new eggbeater to put in it  >


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Aug 2014)

5 words, one question:

Does

It

Have

A

Bar?


----------



## Baz (27 Aug 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> 5 words, one question:
> Does  It Have A Bar?



443 has their own mess, and I'm pretty sure everything is moving...

So yes (unless I'm mistaken)


----------



## Melbatoast (27 Aug 2014)

I've been in it and there are no words to describe the jump from the current facilities.


----------



## Jc066 (12 Oct 2014)

I bet the coffee in the engine bay at the new hanger will not be as good as the from the old one!.....Unless you enjoy the flavor of day-old grinds ;D

Then again, I heard there is no Engine bay there, at least not MIL.

Maybe thats a good thing for me....


----------



## cp140tech (1 Dec 2014)

There is an engine bay, about 10 times the size of the old one.  I have no idea what the plan is for 2nd line engine support once we're into the new airframe, but we'll have the Sea King shop running for a while yet.


----------



## AirDet (28 Jan 2015)

Jc066, as long as Kaz didn't put the coffee on it was okay. Guy couldn't make coffee if his life depended on it. I think Harper's was the best though.


----------



## AirDet (28 Jan 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing the new hangar.


----------



## Zoomie (4 Feb 2015)

Anyone have any idea if this new setup for 443 allows for transient aircraft support?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Feb 2015)

My understanding of the situation is that iit will be about the same as it is now- ramp space can be had, if avail, but fuel and services from the Mil contractor.


----------



## Baz (8 Feb 2015)

Unless they changed it from the early designs, the ramp can take up to a C-17.


----------



## Jc066 (14 Feb 2015)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Jc066, as long as Kaz didn't put the coffee on it was okay. Guy couldn't make coffee if his life depended on it. I think Harper's was the best though.


Harper was always too busy with his luscious locks to _really_ make _good_coffee....The guy who follwed Harper in there, now he made good coffee! :bowing:


----------

